# leather toadstool help



## nosaj81 (Apr 2, 2011)

so las week we had our tank spring a leak we were able to save half the water and bought a new tank and set it up all fish and corals were in buckets for about 6 hours so far every think is doing very well but our leather toad stool is constantly leaning over and not opening up like it used to what can i do to help with this is it normal we went from a 40 gallon to a 65 and had to add about 35 gallons of new water


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Leathers can be stingy. He was moved and probably got mad. But, is the flow hitting him stronger than before? LIghting the same? They usually perk up. When you moved all the stuff over, you also fluffed up all the debre and Trates hidden in substrate. Have you tested the water parameters. Now, they will tolerate some trates, but if he's been in there with perfect water you spoiled him and he's mad now. He should recover in due time. Also, don't keep moving him around either, as this will really not help the issue.


----------



## nosaj81 (Apr 2, 2011)

i have been monitoring the levels and so far everything is good hes lower in the tank but theres still lots of light getting there, there maybe a little more flow getting to him but from what i have read they like flow nothing is pointed right at him i will keep an eye on him


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, they like some flow, but if its blowing them to the side, and it wasn't before, he won't like it. And if thats him in the currect tank. Whats wrong with him?? Looks fine to me. Even his polyps are extended.


----------

